# whats the best lean mass building stack?



## wee-markus (May 20, 2008)

been a bit confused with so much info flying around! so i thought i'd just ask.

What is the best stack to add good quaility lean size with minumum sides and water retention!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

theres alot of variables mate, water retention and lean gains is mostly down to diet but a good stack would always be the good old test and deca


----------



## wee-markus (May 20, 2008)

any more suggestions out there?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

im using a test and tren mix (tt350) and eq at the moment and its working pretty well

700mg tt350

400mg eq

a week


----------



## fattat-t (Feb 10, 2008)

sus and deca for me spot on:thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sus 250 500mg per week for 8 weeks followed by 2 weeks of Prop at 100mg eod coupled with a good clean diet and cardio will give you decent lean gains....


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Sus 250 500mg per week for 8 weeks followed by 2 weeks of Prop at 100mg eod coupled with a good clean diet and cardio will give you decent lean gains....


Agree

Markus, your request is a bit of a 'cake and eat it too' one

minimal water

maxmium lean gains

minimal sides

If it were that easy......

Paul has given some suggestions but everybody can never say there will be no sides, no water and you wont add fat...thats life

some drugs dont hold as much water as other (anavar) but dont give great gains, others have minimal sides (primo) but again dont give the best results then its about diet...

etc etc etc


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

What is your cycle experience?


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

diet food food and clean is the key factor.

dieting gear ,prop,prim,winstrol,tren,

but for what you want like paul says sus or enath,and prop ,with clean eatting for lean hard gains end of.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

as long diet and training are in check you can avoid the bloat and oestrogen fat deposits if you use a good ai, aromasin is the best about imo

as for stacks test/tren/winny/ai is hard to beat


----------



## wee-markus (May 20, 2008)

my last course was 2mil primo a week and winstrol 20mg a day

i was told i shoud try something different this time as my receptors would be usd to the same stuff.

really pleased with the gains i got on this cycle. was on for 8 weeks been off for 7 now







bigacb said:


> What is your cycle experience?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wee-markus said:


> my last course was 2mil primo a week and winstrol 20mg a day
> 
> i was told i shoud try something different this time as my receptors would be usd to the same stuff.
> 
> really pleased with the gains i got on this cycle. was on for 8 weeks been off for 7 now


the guy who told you that is a complete idiot tell him when you see him again to stop giving out advice, if you have grown well on a cycle and taken an appropriate time off then you will gain again on the same cycle.

far to many guys change compounds far to quickly for no reason....stick with what you know works


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

wee-markus said:


> my last course was 2mil primo a week and winstrol 20mg a day
> 
> i was told i shoud try something different this time as my receptors would be usd to the same stuff.
> 
> really pleased with the gains i got on this cycle. was on for 8 weeks been off for 7 now


you dont need to try something different cos your receptors are use to it thats bull***t,but if you want to try something different go with test,cant go wrong with test whatever your goals are.but as said above diet is the key.


----------



## wee-markus (May 20, 2008)

glad i joined this forum now!! thanks guys.


----------



## wee-markus (May 20, 2008)

would i be ok using tren as a replacement for the test as thats the only thing i got avalible.

ie tren and primo cycle?


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

No. Always run Test with Tren, never Tren on it's own. Go with Scra....sorry, I mean Paul's suggestion.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

test e with tren ace and a ai .. if you thinking about running any aas without test you have a lot more research to do, test has many functions in the male body other than just libido

if youve only used low dose primo and winny youve got some time before i recommend you use trenl


----------



## wee-markus (May 20, 2008)

ai?? whats is this? i've seem it a few times now thought it was just a spelling mistake at first? lol


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

wee-markus said:


> ai?? whats is this? i've seem it a few times now thought it was just a spelling mistake at first? lol


lol.. it aromatise inhibitor... thers a enzyme thats resposable for coverting test and some other aas (Anabolic Androgenic Steroids) in to oestrogen stop the enzyme stope the coversion, less oestrogen , less chace of water bloat high bp gyno and and over all feeling of shyte... well in me anyway


----------



## wee-markus (May 20, 2008)

is that like tamoxifen or proviron etc?





Trenzyme said:


> lol.. it aromatise inhibitor... thers a enzyme thats resposable for coverting test and some other aas (Anabolic Androgenic Steroids) in to oestrogen stop the enzyme stope the coversion, less oestrogen , less chace of water bloat high bp gyno and and over all feeling of shyte... well in me anyway


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

wee-markus said:


> is that like tamoxifen or proviron etc?
> 
> not quite mate, nolva is a serm it only block oestogen from the receptors, provion is dht , ai are adex, letro, aromasin,
> 
> aromasin is my ai of choice, a good alternative is aifm wich i find is the best bang for but ai about


----------



## wee-markus (May 20, 2008)

jesus i know **** all!!! lol was planning to do a course of 2mil deca a week, 20mg proviron a day, and add winstrol after about 5 week, total time 10 weeks. best rethink the whole idea!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

wee-markus said:


> jesus i know **** all!!! lol was planning to do a course of 2mil deca a week, 20mg proviron a day, and add winstrol after about 5 week, total time 10 weeks. best rethink the whole idea!


Yes re think that and look at getting a blend of anabolics and androgenics



wee-markus said:


> would i be ok using tren as a replacement for the test as thats the only thing i got avalible.
> 
> ie *tren and primo cycle?*


That would be like being asked to supply a sperm sample with either a picture of your great aunt or nan to choose from as an aid

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catsteroids.htm

Read about test based products and then stack something with it


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Yes re think that and look at getting a blend of anabolics and androgenics
> 
> That would be like being asked to supply a sperm sample with either a picture of your great aunt or nan to choose from as an aid
> 
> lmao.. never heard that one before, :laugh:


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

wee-markus said:


> jesus i know **** all!!! lol was planning to do a course of 2mil deca a week, 20mg proviron a day, and add winstrol after about 5 week, total time 10 weeks. best rethink the whole idea!


we all start some were mate , the only stupid question is one thats not asked

IMO after youve done plenty of research , go with 10 weeks of 250mg of sust or test e every 3-4 days with a ai , get youre pct plan and diet together


----------



## wee-markus (May 20, 2008)

so if i take 2mil deca, 200mg of test enanthe every 5 day and 50mg of proviron a day followed by nolvadex,

diet:- steamed veg, fish, chicken, sweet potato whole grain rice, cottage chesse. etc

no carbs after 5pm

4 weights sessions a week, 3-5 cv a week.

sound like i'm doing the right thing to anyone!!







Trenzyme said:


> we all start some were mate , the only stupid question is one thats not asked
> 
> IMO after youve done plenty of research , go with 10 weeks of 250mg of sust or test e every 3-4 days with a ai , get youre pct plan and diet together


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

excessive cardio = limited gains

you can eat carbs after 5pm you dont turn into a pumpkin if you do

the cycle, test and DECA will hold water in comparison to others even on the cleanest of diets and whilst using proviron.

Prop and primo are better, prop and tren, prop and var etc etc


----------



## wee-markus (May 20, 2008)

rite ok, can get my hands on both no problem, thanks again for your help


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Both what?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

as I said mate 10 weeks of 250mg test e,c or sut e3d with 50 mg ed of provion to help a bit with water and free up the test id still add some form of ai though,, save the deca till next time

theres no reason you cant gain 10-15 lean lbs of that for youre first cycle, also deca/test is MUCH harder to recover from than just test


----------



## wee-markus (May 20, 2008)

primo and test enanthe






Lost Soul said:


> Both what?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

wee-markus said:


> primo and test enanthe


I didnt list enanthate :confused1:


----------



## wee-markus (May 20, 2008)

oh my mistake, someone suggested it, is there much difference from prop and enanthe, prop is a fast acting test is that right?





Lost Soul said:


> I didnt list enanthate
> :confused1:


----------

